
Inside Cryptome, the website the CIA doesn't want you to see - jyrzyk
http://www.radaronline.com/from-the-magazine/2007/08/cryptome_john_young_radar_anthony_haden_guest_1.php
======
uuilly
First off, our gov't should be better at keeping its important secrets. But
this guy really has his head up his arse.

Just b/c you live in San Francisco does not mean that you get to know the
49ers plays before they're run. Just b/c you have an apple computer doesn't
mean you get to know what features they're releasing next. Just b/c you're a
US citizen does not mean that you should have carte-blanche insight into the
military and intelligence communties. Secrecy is an important factor in any
competition and geo-politics is most certainly a competition.

If he were making the argument that somehow the world is better off knowing
the location of our continuity of gov't facilities or the names of our Case
Officers (they're not called CIA agents) that would be one thing. But he says
that there should be "no secrets." This implies that there should be no
competition or that he wants to loose the competitions. Like it or not, we
could shut down our entire military and intel services and not a single
country would follow suit.

Also posting names of Case Officers can expose their sources and get them
killed in the most brutal possible ways. These sources are often dissidents of
the most oppressive regimes and they feed us information at great personal
risk. I doubt Mr. Young would still do what he did if he looked into the eyes
of a dissident whose family just got gunned down in some anonymous basement.

I would say he is a traiter but I think he's just ignoarant.

~~~
corentin
This guy is just the answer to the question "who will watch the watchmen?"
It's important to know where your military expenditure goes. It's important to
know what the CIA is doing; after all, they have a track record of doing nasty
things all over the world... The NSA spy on you, why don't spy on them?

